# grSecurity Patch

## Q

Hi All,

Having installed the gentoo sources R5 kernel I have enabled the grSecurity features. 

Now I cannot run tomcat. Looking thorough some of the docs I guessed I needed sys-apps/gradm. However I cannot emege it. (cannot be found - might be masked out)

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Q

----------

